# Singapur 2008 fergon



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Por fin pongo algunas fotos de julio-agosto :nuts:








:cheers:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonito lugar, se ve muy ordenado a pesar de su densidad.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Esta foto me parece E S P E C T A C U L A R !!!










Salu2 FerGon


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Me gusta , a pesar de su densidad poblacional (creo que va por los 6000 hab. x Km2) y de rasacielos, se nota una ciudad muy ordenada y planificada kay:


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Me necantó esta ciudad-nación, la tengo que visitar algún día.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Me encanta el skyline de esta ciudad. Buenas fotos estimado fergon...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que maravilla de pais.


----------



## varayoc1967 (Mar 31, 2009)

Este es un pais que tengo en mi lista, muy lindas fotos....


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Unnn que linda ciudad, ojala que si quiera una de nuestras ciudades peruanas llegue a ser asi y q no se tenga q esperar mucho tiempo


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

BUENAS FOTOS, QUE DAN A CONOCER UNA CIUDAD PROGRESISTA, MUY ORDENADA


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Definitivamente uno de mis skylines favoritos del oriente asiático kay: sutil, ordenado y se combina bien la arquitectura tradicional con los rascacielos, no como el de Hong Kong por ejemplo que me da dolor de cabeza :nuts:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

q tal skyline ..me gustaron las fotos fregon..pero ya muy ordenada luce esta ciudad..
me gusta algo de caos tambien:nuts:....segun las fotos parece ser un puerto fluvial.
q tales son las autopistas por alla?


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Que linda que es Sinagapur!!! aprovecharé que no nos piden Visa para ir y planificaré vacaciones el proximo año!!!


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

papiriqui said:


> q tal skyline ..me gustaron las fotos fregon..pero ya muy ordenada luce esta ciudad..
> me gusta algo de caos tambien:nuts:....segun las fotos parece ser un puerto fluvial.
> q tales son las autopistas por alla?


el caos estaba en ver los centros comerciales siempre llenos de gente:nuts:
las autopistas son muy buenas y las pistas no tienen ni un hueco:cheers:
pero con el metro que te lleva a cualquier sitio del pais:nuts: no sirve el carro..........sin salir a la superficie te encontrabas directamente en los centros comerciale:nuts:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Sí mucho orden, falta una combi por ahí xD

Gracias por las fotos! =)


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Anlysixth said:


> Que linda que es Sinagapur!!! aprovecharé que no nos piden Visa para ir y planificaré vacaciones el proximo año!!!


No sabía que no nos piden visa para ir a Singapur, eso sí, no se puede entrar ni con chicles ni puchos porque están prohibidos en esta ciudad - nación.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que bonita ciudad, me gusta.

Una pregunta, Singapur fue colonia británica o francesa???


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Colonia británica hasta 1942 durante la segunda guerra mundial.
Aqui un poco de info: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciudad_de_Singapur
Y aquí sus edificios más altos: http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=42858226


----------



## fabian_peru (Jan 8, 2009)

Muy bonito, definitivamente es otro mundo, pensé que era como las feas ciudades japonesas (que sólo he visto en foto) pero nada que ver, Singapur es espectacular. Ojalá pueda ir algún día.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buenas fotos, sin duda Singapur uno de los famosos "Tigres del Asia" junto con Corea, Taiwan y Hong Kong. Si no me equivoco tiene uno de los per cápitas mas altos de Asia o el más alto.


----------

